# Roubaix Expert or Expert Disc



## RobScott (Oct 19, 2012)

Hello there,
First post here, though I've been lurking for a while reading the posts on various bike bits and bobs as I'm looking to buy myself my first road bike. I've been into mountain biking for years but the past year or so I've been running it with slicks and been doing mostly road so I fancy getting my first road bike. I'm 100% set on the Roubaix, tried one the other week and really liked it, felt very comfy but better than I was expecting for a road bike.

So just a quick question...in the next couple of weeks I'm going to treat myself to either a Roubaix SL4 Expert or a Roubaix SL4 Disc...

Both the same price here in the UK, differences are disc brakes...obviously,..duh! and the disc model comes with a bb30 bottom bracket frame and a FSA crankset instead of Ultegra.

I'm used to disc brakes on mountain bike but I haven't seen them on a road bike before..so not sure is this a good thing? (also wondering if the FSA crank is any different to the ultegra perhaps - better/ worse??)

So my question is, before I splash out a fair bit of cash; what are peoples thoughts / which would they advise going for and why? (Going to look for a bike shop near me in the nest weekend or so to try both)

('Roadworthy' I see you post often and have a Roubaix do you have any thoughts?)

Any help appreciated.

Thanks

Rob


----------



## wiiksie (Oct 9, 2012)

Rob, I'm also in the UK and in the same position...have you decided on either bike yet?

I'm about to upgrade my tired old Bianchi for either Roubaix 2013 SL4 Disc, Tarmac 2012 SL4 Pro or Cannondale 2013 SuperSix EVO. I'm intrigued by the discs (also come from MTB background), and I really like the Expert Disc paint. BUT, the discs are mechanical not hydraulic, so I wonder if they offer enough improvement over rim brakes given the extra weight. 

Apart from that I've not really found a compelling reason to choose 1 of these 3 bikes...


----------



## DS1239622 (Mar 21, 2007)

If you are going to be riding in lots of wet weather then I'd say the discs would offer an advantage. Also as the wheel manufacturers get on board with discs the carbon wheel options will start to get very enticing. 

That being said if you think you will be riding in mostly dry / good weather and aren't interested in carbon rims (or dont ride in areas with long steep hills that can cause over heating on carbon rims with standard brakes) the non disc model may be a better choice at the moment.


----------



## lockies (Jul 8, 2009)

Racing is also another consideration; as in discs are not allowed according to the UCI regulations. Big consideration for me ATM.

It'd be nice having a fast road bike that can stop in the wet and not chew through rims.


----------



## RickNV (Sep 30, 2012)

disc-less for me please


----------



## mrkartoom (Oct 25, 2012)

Being a newb to road myself biking I was wondering why disk brakes weren't common equipment these days on all bikes for performance reasons, but I realized that in a sport where shaving weight is a major goal it makes sense that high-end bikes would stick with rim brakes. There is also such a small contact patch with the tires and light weight of the bikes that I wonder if one can make real use of the additional stopping power, assuming they offer it over good rim brakes. I'm just theorizing myself, so hopefully some experts will weigh in with the facts. Personally I think they look kind of out of place on a road bike and are just something else to bend up if you crash.


----------



## BluesDawg (Mar 1, 2005)

I don't see the Roubaix Expert Disc on the US Specialized site. What happened to it? They do list a Sectuer Expert Disc and a Sectuer Sport Disc, but no Roubaix.


----------



## RobScott (Oct 19, 2012)

I don't think they do the Disc Roubaix in the US. (We don't get the Roubix Pro in the UK).
I've decided to buy th non disc version.......paint job on the disc bike is much cooler though which is a shame!


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

if you have a bike that gets ridden in the wet a lot, is a work horse commuter, then get disc, but not only disc, but mechanical disc (not the hydraulic ones).

if you have a high end road bike, then it makes not much sense to get disc.

Now if you're a big guy (as in 200 lb big), then disc may also be your choice.

as far as braking performance in the mountain descends, if you have the skills, then it won't matter much. If you don't have the skills, and especially if you are big and lack skills, then disc will be your friend (since I can imagine you drag your brakes a lot). But those pro's who's been descending wicked fast on those mountain stages seem to do just fine on carbon rim brake, but then again these guys are lightweight and are skillful.


----------



## mrkartoom (Oct 25, 2012)

see this?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQ8iGZEzeQA&feature=relmfu


----------

